# what troph is this



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks to be a Bemba Flame...


----------



## Eshwarka (Jan 10, 2009)

Sort of look like bemba flame, the only thing that is throwing me off is the bright yellow on the one also there is no coloring on the top fin.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd like to think kiriza, but I'm not so sure.....


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like a KII (Kiriza) with incomplete barring. I would think the barring would be a lot more orange and a bit further forward in a bemba.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

It is not Kiriza (sometimes called Kaiser 2)
I have Kirizas.
Their colour goes right through the dorsal fin. It does not in the original poster's pictures.
See a picture of one of my Kirizas which was imported by a fish dealer of good reputation.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

My first thought was Tropheus Species Black "Mboko"?


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Being that they look fairly mature, I'm gonna put this one out there. Some kind of hybrid?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi,
Looking through the Aqualog Tropheus book I see
both T sp. "Black" Mboko area and T. Ikola have yellow that does not always extend into the dorsal fin. Ikola can have two stripes when young in there too, so they may be young Ikola I guess.
There are also some Bulu point cherry spot pictured that are yellow rather than cherry.

I am not sure any of the photos look exactly like those though.

It also looks a bit like the photo of a "hybrid Ikola" that is in there.
The books term not mine.
Is it hybrid if it is a cross between two sp. "Black" I wonder?
Or a colour variant cross.

What's the source?

What dose the owner say they are? WC, tank bred, farm bred?

Sorry just questions and suggestions I really do not know the answer.

All the best James


----------



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

that's a sp Black Bemba, because he is Brown and not black, the eyes are orange and the flame is orange and there is no orange in the dorsal.

sorry for my bad english, I'm so French.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not much orange for Pemba but maybe young ones I guess and the lighting might not be helping. :-?


----------



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

of course, the light and the flash don't help. :wink:


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemba would be my guess as well.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks to be bemba flame. My bembas as juvies will have more of a yellow stripe color but as they mature it turns into a bright orange. Also the orange won't show that strong depending on alot of factors. I think the yellow showing up is due to the angle of the flash from the camera.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like a Hybrid to me 

A bemba crossed with Ikola


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

I think that this could be a hybrid between bemba and ikola.
make me think of Ikola: yellow band not extending to the dorsal, red upper part of the eye, yellow eggspots on the anal
make me think of bemba: the band is not lemon-yellow like in ikolas but with some orange (bemba), the band is not as wide as in ikolas and has less regular pattern(more common in bembas)


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

there is a holding lab? in the back ground?


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe ikola+mboko and not ikola+bemba :-? 
Just another option...but still hybrid


----------



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

no, it's clearly a Bemba with so much flash...

have you got some other pictures with less flash?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*yogurtpooh*: I tried to change the exposure and sharpness on your original images a bit, to see if it helps people identify the fish any easier.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry I think you have a rather attractive hybrid there.
Maybe not sorry they could sell well?
NOT like any wild type I have seen.
Oops nearly accused a fellow Trpheus keeper of being underhand. Oh perish the thought. opcorn:


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not so quick to judge it a hybrid.

I still think it may be a Pemba. Not all fish have super crisp markings. I have seen some Pemba with very little orange showing to those that look like orange Ikola. Everything in between as well.

Could be wrong but I dont see anything glaring from the pics supplied. Remember, not all fish are going to look perfect.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

I agree with Leigh, they look like Pembas.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------

